# Whole Smoked Deer Shoulder



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

I cook the whole shoulder with bone in!!!! I make a dry rub with anything you like to taste, the place in a oven pan with about 1inch of water on the bottom of the pan place a lid then in the oven. I bake on 400 for about 45min or so untill the outside of the shoulder has got a nice roasted color on it, then I turn the oven down to 325 and let it roll for about 4 more hours... When done you can grab the bone and pull it out of the shoulder in one piece!!! The meat will just fall apart.. I then shred the meat into a large bowl and then add my homemade BQ sauce, just like pulled BQ pulled pork or beef... It will melt in your mouth..


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

And yes you can freeze the Shoulder untill you want to cook it or smoke it!!!! They freeze well..


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Got a tag to fill. May have to try this.

DC 33


----------



## deer2fowl (Jul 6, 2008)

Sub


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I have two whole shoulders in the freezer that I have been wanting to put in the smoker. I need to try it out soon LOL


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

I would like to try this too! Only thing I worry about is venison is so lean...you would think it would dry out big time with the smoking process. 
Always envisioned wrapping it with bacon.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

I've got 4 shoulders in the freezer... I might try this soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

OK I'll tell you what I've done. First leave the shoulder on the bone. Then take a knife and open up the membrane between the muscle groups and stuff with a piece of bacon. This keeps the meat from being dry. Then rub it with whatever you like and let it set at least over night. For what it's worth I like a pepper corn/garlic rub. Get some apple juice to use in the water pan of the smoker. I like to cook at 190-200 degrees. Cook until the meat reaches about 150 and you're done. 

Another tip is to let the meat take the smoke first, about 45 min. Then I wrap in aluminum foil until it's about done. I then unfold the foil and let it form a bowl around the meat and let it finish cooking while sitting in it's juices so it says moist.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

sinko said:


> OK I'll tell you what I've done. First leave the shoulder on the bone. Then take a knife and open up the membrane between the muscle groups and stuff with a piece of bacon. This keeps the meat from being dry. Then rub it with whatever you like and let it set at least over night. For what it's worth I like a pepper corn/garlic rub. Get some apple juice to use in the water pan of the smoker. I like to cook at 190-200 degrees. Cook until the meat reaches about 150 and you're done.
> 
> Another tip is to let the meat take the smoke first, about 45 min. Then I wrap in aluminum foil until it's about done. I then unfold the foil and let it form a bowl around the meat and let it finish cooking while sitting in it's juices so it says moist.


Definitely gonna try this! Sounds awesome!


----------



## PSEbabyG (Aug 13, 2010)

I've smoked backstraps wrapped in bacon and roasts from the hindquarters wrapped in bacon both are really good but with out the bacon it is very dry


----------



## shrapnel (Dec 3, 2008)

This is about the best way I know to eat deer meat. Definitely cover the shoulder in a couple layers of bacon so the fat and flavor is constantly dripping into the venison.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

I see a thread just about every day saying "I just smoked a buck", so there should be plenty of advice on here.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

flinginairos said:


> Definitely gonna try this! Sounds awesome!


Guys I'm not tying to hijack anyone thread, but I've smoked a lot of wild game especially deer. I've got many tips that I'll gladly share if you'll just shoot me a pm. 

Anyone up for sugar cured backstraps,


----------



## sashimigrade (Oct 5, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/72267/venison-shoulder-ideas-needed


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

sinko said:


> Guys I'm not tying to hijack anyone thread, but I've smoked a lot of wild game especially deer. I've got many tips that I'll gladly share if you'll just shoot me a pm.
> 
> Anyone up for sugar cured backstraps,


Your not Jacking the thread if your posting about smoking venison, so post it up!


----------



## CILhunter (Jul 22, 2011)

I was smoking a whole turkey for my family party the weekend after Thanksgiving. Looked at my smoker and said "there's another rack not doing anything - I should fill it with something" I thawed a venison shoulder roast (bone out, sorry. I de-bone all my venison when I butcher it), rubbed it with olive oil and sprinkled with grill seasoning. Then I covered it with about 8 pieces of bacon, and threw it in the smoker with the turkey and a bunch of soaked maple chips. Took about 3.5-4 hrs to get to 145* IT (It was still frozen in the center when I started it - started at 27* IT). Wife and kids loved it. We took the leftovers and shredded them and served them up with bbq sauce last night. If it didn't take so darn long to smoke meats, I would never eat straight roasted meat again. Everything is better with smoke!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Ok the biggest thing with wild game is do to it's leanness you have to keep it moist. Use salt pork, molasas, on big game and honey on foul to keep it from drying out. Keep it's juice around it while it's being cooked but still know when to unwrap the foil and alow it to smoke.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

So maybe a 3-2-1 type of program for the venison?

Smoke for 3 hours

Foil for 2 hours

unwrap and test for tenderness and IT...sauce up if wanted?


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Time to get more pellets for the smoker!


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

I think you would have to inject to keep it moist. Sinko give us some more tips!!!!!


----------



## WildBill37 (Aug 1, 2011)

local shop smokes then chips it for lunch meat cheap and tastes great.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I bet he not only smoked it but had steam as well. Steam is what caused it to be so tender.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

5milesback said:


> i see a thread just about every day saying "i just smoked a buck", so there should be plenty of advice on here.


lmao!!!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Put the shoulder in the smoker, add whatever rubs you want. Pull it out, throw it in a pan like you would put a turkey in the oven. Add some water, cover with foil and seal off completely. Cook another 3 hours at 300 or less and it will fall apart. I 100% guarantee it.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

jlh42581 said:


> I bet he not only smoked it but had steam as well. Steam is what caused it to be so tender.


You got it! That's why I use apple juice, or grape juice. Your water pan will likely be hotter than your smoke chamber so you can get it to steam and keep your cooking temp down cooler so you get a slow smoked piece of meat. Like I said 190+. I try to always keep my temp below boiling when I cook wild game. It seems to keep the meat more moist.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Musgrat said:


> I think you would have to inject to keep it moist. Sinko give us some more tips!!!!!


Beacon ends, and Molasses. You don't have to inject, you just have to keep the natural drippings contained around the meat while it's cooking. That why I wrap it in foil during the middle of the process.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

INJECT INJECT AND INJECT COMES Amazing..Smaller the deer the better!!! I marinated one for around 5 days and one for just 1 day..2yr old deer...big difference but still awesome..

A buddy of mine built this ******* SMOKER.. we never even finished it..really needed it for a party/WVU game soe we used it anyway..

LOW and SLOW 200 degrees at 5-6 hrs..an internal temp of 140-160..at the bone imo 160 is a bit high..Has a tendency to get dried out quick! every hour we reapply what we marinated it in! Just using a cup to pur it over...Its actually simple just takes time..We used Hickory wood both times

WARNING: U WILL BE DRUNK AFTER 5 HRS OF SITTING AROUND WAITING ON THE DEER TO FINISH

Pick of smoker was actually at deer camp..loaded the smoker and trailer on another trailer..haha hence not finishing the smoker


----------



## DaveMI (Feb 7, 2008)

5MilesBack said:


> I see a thread just about every day saying "I just smoked a buck", so there should be plenty of advice on here.


Well you would think that but most threads ive opened that say they just smoked one turns out they never found it so i guess theres no telling how they turned out!! Lol. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Some real good info here!


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

flinginairos said:


> Definitely gonna try this! Sounds awesome!


Next time we have a big shindig, you will have to make your way towards beckley!!!


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

Yep...smoked whole shoulder is awesome! Got a couple tender front quarters and a rear quarter in the freezer, awaiting a date with the smoker.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

WVXFORCE said:


> Next time we have a big shindig, you will have to make your way towards beckley!!!


I'll be over that way for work tomorrow fire it up lol


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

I smoked a whole leg of lamb one time. I brined it for 24 hours first, then smoked it at about 225 degrees for 5-6 hours with a pan of apple juice inside for extra moisture. It came out amazingly good.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

haha wish i could..sitting behind the desk then hittin the woods at 2!


----------

